# Help ... Where is the Ferry?



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

This is where the Ferry is


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

That didn't seem to work but I can tell you exactly where one ferry is >HERE<


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Quite, which same article led me to the above and below.

It may be taking longer to download at the moment as National interest has picked up care of the same BBC article.

The link above seems to work for me, but I am only the operator, so here's the full version, which may work better for you.

http://www.shipais.com/showship.php?refresh=2&count=1&map=-1&mmsi=227000100

It's fascinating in an anorak or watching the paint dry sort of way.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Duadua said:


> Quite, which same article led me to the above and below.
> 
> It may be taking longer to download at the moment as National interest has picked up care of the same BBC article.
> 
> ...


Yes working now but very slow. I shall worry now several potential collisions I'll have to keep checking


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Here is the UK map 
http://www.shipais.com/index.php?map=uk

Could not find the stricken ferry though


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hi

What a lovely website.

Russell

PS - if anyone else wants to brave the North Sea - it is still 2 for 1 with P&O. Cheaper than staying at home.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Works for me


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Stricken ferry Riverdance here

http://www.shipais.com/showship.php?mmsi=308912000


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

This ship shows as abandoned and adrift just off east coast??

http://www.shipais.com/showship.php?mmsi=239992000


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Duadua said:


> Stricken ferry Riverdance here http://www.shipais.com/showship.php?mmsi=308912000


"Status: Moored" :lol:

Thanks for the links. Fascinating!

Gerald


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We had this featured on our local TV news about a month ago. I seem to recall that it was said that it is not in real time but about 12 hours after the event - a security measure it seems.

Still interesting though but not like being able to track your loved ones across the Atlantic on the airlines sites.

G

Second thoughts ....was I thinking about a similar feature on Southampton airport -? I'll go and have another tablet.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

The cross channel ferries appear to be running contemporaneously, ... if that's the correct word, with "Received" data, Date and Time stamped against each ship if you hover your cursor above the ship, refreshing every 120 secs, if you so wish.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Well done Gerald, you obviously have more spare time than me ..... and you are at work :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

tokkalosh said:


> Well done Gerald, you obviously have more spare time than me ..... and you are at work


Hi Tricia

Ha! _Actually_, I'm on my lunch break at the mo :wink:

So there, nerrrr 

Gerald


----------

